# Multi Room Viewing with UPC.



## SlurrySlump (16 Sep 2011)

I see on the UPC website that they charge a €5 per month fee for multi room viewing as part of a bundled offer. Does this fee cover the whole house?  For example if I have 3 T.V's in 3 different rooms is the charge a one off €5 per month or an extra €10 (for the two extra T.V's).

Also how does the system work. I presently have a basic UPC pack with no phone or broadband with them. I have 3 UPC connections in 3 rooms with T.V. attached. I am paying a fee for the extra connections.

If I move to a bundled offer of phone, T.V. and Broadband do they continue to use the existing room connections?


----------



## mark27 (16 Sep 2011)

its  €5 per tv point .

I have the TV down stairs and 2 upstairs ,i pay and extra €5 each for both upstairs but they also have upc boxes and I think you have to pay for them aswell if you want them


----------



## SlurrySlump (17 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mark. This pack is beginning to look expensive. I have 3 T.V's. Two downstairs with regular viewing and one upstairs, seldom used. So it is going to cost me an extra €10 per month for two of my TV's.  There are already old NTL boxes in my wall, I didn't think that I would have to pay for new boxes as I thought that the old ones would work.
I am trying to bundle my TV, Broadband and Phone in to one pack rather than have them all separately billed as it is costing me a fortune. UPC pack looks good but it is all the add ons that are making it expensive.
Eircom are due to roll out their new fibreoptic service in my area that will include T.V. as well. I have expressed an interest in this service online but nobody has bothered to contact me.


----------

